# Christmas songs



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

You have to look past Vince Vance in this video. He ****sup the whole thing but Lisa Layne is smokin!
Best version ever of this song!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1VkMBi9vvw&feature=related


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

That was nice. But you are right, that guy and his weird hair hair made it a tad bizarre.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

She's ok. Little hefty in the shoulders, reminded me of a East German Olynpic swimmer, probably just the dress though.
Can't beat the Trans Siberian Orchestra for Christmas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzqQdc8wljY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> That was nice. But you are right, that guy and his weird hair hair made it a tad bizarre.


If the hair had of been blue. he'd be a dead ringer for Marge Simpsons brother


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Can't beat the Trans Siberian Orchestra for Christmas
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzqQdc8wljY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Amen brother. Last weekend on the way out to my cabin in the mini truck this song came on the radio. There's something about being the in middle of a vast wilderness in winter and hearing that song. It reminded me of when Andy (Shawshank Redemption) locked the guards out and played that beautiful song over the courtyard for the prisoners. Everyone seemed frozen in time as they listened to the music.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKPVDjEkC0c


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Amen brother. Last weekend on the way out to my cabin in the mini truck this song came on the radio. There's something about being the in middle of a vast wilderness in winter and hearing that song. It reminded me of when Andy (Shawshank Redemption) locked the guards out and played that beautiful song over the courtyard for the prisoners. Everyone seemed frozen in time as they listened to the music.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKPVDjEkC0c


That's funny, I tried once before to look up that song from Shawshank.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> That's funny, I tried once before to look up that song from Shawshank.


"Sul l'aria"

Parts of the opera (The Marriage of Figaro) are in other movies, too -- mainly the Overture. I'm sure of "Trading Places," and a few notes, I'm pretty sure, in "Willie Wonka" (the notes being the combination lock to one of the candy rooms).



ETA
Just found that Gundula Janowitz and Edith Mathis sang that duet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8CdzZWREbk


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> .... Last weekend on the way out to my cabin in the mini truck this song came on the radio. There's something about being the in middle of a vast wilderness in winter and hearing that song.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKPVDjEkC0c


I wish I knew about opera. It's so much nicer to know the story. Still, are those two sopranos not fabulous?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I wish I knew about opera. It's so much nicer to know the story. Still, are those two sopranos not fabulous?


I agree Connie, but I don't know that I could find an English word to adequately describe the quality/beautify of it. There are some things that are better experienced than understood or explained. Tim, I'm not sure if you found it without an overlay on the movie but if not, here it is.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXkkAANnvJI&playnext=1&list=PLC32C299B07F75D48&index=20


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> .... I don't know that I could find an English word to adequately describe the quality/beautify of it. There are some things that are better experienced than understood or explained.


You are so right.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Yikes! I don't know how I missed it Connie but I didn't see your response to Tim when I posted the link I did to the song. Sorry about that.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

And don't forget Burle Ives' "Rudolf the Red Nosed Reindeer"


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Yikes! I don't know how I missed it Connie but I didn't see your response to Tim when I posted the link I did to the song. Sorry about that.



The more the better!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> And don't forget Burle Ives' "Rudolf the Red Nosed Reindeer"



I LOVE it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g99KAUCY8_o


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas ! 

Here's one for our Canadian friends . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32CwrOZVobo&feature=related


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Fav Christmas song done by many but this is one of my favs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rM4GxCyJ3jM&feature=related


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I love the classics.


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P37xPiRz1sg

Something a little less traditional...

:mrgreen:

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Fav Christmas song done by many but this is one of my favs.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rM4GxCyJ3jM&feature=related



Another of the many many nights that two sub-threads about opera appear on WDF!




:lol:


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MBvCyF7aMU

Because nobody could even come close to Eartha Kitt singing this song


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Another of the many many nights that two sub-threads about opera appear on WDF!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We does got sum class ya nos!!!
Kinda like when folks is hear I use mi hanky insted uf my finger.....not near the fun tho.
With sum fambly I cin jes use my little piny finger like whut I holt up wen im drinkin tee. That s prfecly OK in the rite circkls! :grin: :wink:...................8-& 8-& 8-& ......mebe not! 8-&


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

anna kasho said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mbvcyf7amu
> 
> because nobody could even come close to eartha kitt singing this song :d


amen!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I love the classics.


]

You probably love Mitch Millers Chistmas songs then.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> ]
> 
> You probably love Mitch Millers Chistmas songs then.



The Jackie Gleason Christmas album (all instrumental) is one of the better from that era.
MM...:-k :-o:-o:-o:-o:-o My dad sure like him! :grin:


----------

